
What is the best search engine to use - bhavitratech
popular search engine track you and this can seriously jeopardize the security ,so anyone can suggest the best search engine to use
======
Freako_Sarcasio
Mainly, It Depends on what purpose you are using and You're Location.

-For true privacy & security, Duck Duck Go & Search Encrypt. \- Bing ranks Homepages and not blogs also it is more of a visual search engine offering different tools to users for a better experience. \- Swisscows- a family-friendly semantic search engine. \- SearX- This website doesn’t gather your data and offers unbiased results from several sources. It retrieves search results from numerous sources that include famous ones like Google, Yahoo, DuckDuckGo, Wikipedia, etc.

I may have missed many good ones here.

------
porbelm
Everyone will suggest DuckDuckGo but the results can be a bit lacking for some
terms. I use Google and don't care.

